# has anyone used TNC Plugs and TNC Complete



## ukapstt77 (10 Feb 2014)

Hey guys

Im looking into buying fertiliser for my 12g, 11w, sand substrate aquarium and was wondering if anyone has used TNC Plugs and TNC Complete. Are they any good and do I need both?

Thx


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Feb 2014)

I use tnc complete to dose ei in my nano and dont have a problem with it. I cant comment on root tabs though


----------



## darren636 (10 Feb 2014)

Tnc tabs are very good


----------



## Alastair (10 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> Tnc tabs are very good


+1


----------



## darren636 (11 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> +1


 but then again, nearly all other 'tabs' are pretty rubbish, containing very little


----------



## ukapstt77 (11 Feb 2014)

Thx for the advice guys. I just ordered some TNC Plugs, TNC Complete and some TNC Carbon. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## nmacog (25 Sep 2014)

I use TNC complete and did use TNC Plugs - found a much cheaper alternative for the plugs though - bought 100 gel capsules off ebay for £2 and 1Kg of Miracle-Gro Continuous Release All Purpose Plant Food. These work just as well as TNC plugs for a fraction of the price.


----------

